# سمكرة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما التعريف الدقيق للسمكرة؟ 
أهو شغل المعادن بأي طريقة؟
وشكرا​


----------



## Abu Talha

وعليكم السلام
يخصص معجم حديث معنى الكلمة على رأب هزمة أو انبعاج أصاب معدنا:


> سَمْكَرَ يُسَمْكِر ، سَمْكَرَةً ، فهو مُسَمْكِر ، والمفعول مُسَمْكَر:
> • سمكر السَّيَّارةَ سوّى الأماكن المعوجّة في هيكلها ، وطلاها بالقصدير " اضطر إلى سمكرة سيارته بعد تعرضها لحادث ".
> المعجم: اللغة العربية المعاصر -


http://www.almaany.com/home.php?lan...cat_group=1&lang_name=عربي&type_word=2&dspl=0


----------



## jawad-dawdi

سمكر ليست كلمة عربية فصيحة .. بعض مؤلّفي المعاجم، لا سامهم الله، يعتدون على العربية بإدخال كلمات عامّية في معاجمها


----------



## إسكندراني

لا ضير في ذلك فكل لغة تتطور وتستوعب مفردات أجنبية الأصل
لكن المهم عندي تعريف كل المصطلحات بدقة
في الواقع لا زلت في شيء من الخلط بخصوص من هو السمكري تحديدا
فإني أكاد أجزم أنها مهنة معينة في مصر


----------



## cherine

نعم هي مهنة في مصر. والسمكري يقوم بإصلاح هيكل السيارة إذا تعرض لانبعاج أو ما أشبه، بنفس المعنى الذي أورده أبو طلحة في مشاركته. وإن كنت أظن أن طلاء القصدير جزء من العمل الذي تقوم به مهنة أخرى: فَنِّي الدوكو (أو "بتاع الدوكو"، كما نقول في مصر)، وهو الذي يتولى طلاء السيارات.


----------



## momai

لا اعرف من اين مصدر الكلمة لكن نحن نستخدمها في سوريا


----------



## barkoosh

يُستخدم في لبنان لفظ "سنكري" (مع لفظ الكاف كالجيم المصرية) لا "سمكري"، وتُطلق الكلمة على من يسمّى "السبّاك" في دول أخرى، أي "مَنْ يقوم بتركيب أنابيب المياه ومتعلّقاتها في البيوت وغيرها كما يقوم بصيانتها" (معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة)‏


أما أصل الكلمة فمشروح هنا.‏​


----------



## إسكندراني

رائع - شكرا لكم


----------

